# Can I borrow your dog?



## fjm

Go with gut feeling - I would be very wary of trusting someone I did not know extremely well with my dogs. Perhaps you could invite her to join you on a walk with him?


----------



## cdnpoodle

Trust your instincts, I totally agree, invite her to join you.


----------



## N2Mischief

I agree with the others. I had a cat once, everyone in the neighborhood loved him. A neighbor down the street was moving. She came to my door and asked if she could take Roger with them when she left. She was serious!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

NO, WAY.could they borrow any of my dogs, It would be like me letting some one borrow my baby. Now I would ask if they wonted to come over to see my puppy , if i knew, and trused then. Im just funny that way. Go with your gut.


----------



## Harrymummy

Thanks guys. Didn't want to be a nutty possessive mummy. Gut feeling is best


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

I think it's so Rediculous when people ask if they can borrow someone's pet. Definately go with your gut instinct because even with people's best intentions, accidents happen. 

I wouldn't just hand my child over to a stranger to borrow or my car. 

I would just tell them that you don't feel comfortable with our dog being outside your home with out your supervision and that he is not fully trained yet and can misbehave especially when his people aren't present to enforce good behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy

Harry stays with me


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99

The Gaul of people amazes me. Borrow????? Seriously. No way is anybody borrowing my poodles. Ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cdnpoodle

LOL! I have a funny story for you, my brother asked to "borrow" my precious little Bentley so he could pick up chicks!!!

He's a Crested powder puff and he gets a lot of attention when we go out................ girls always run over and ask to pet Bentley, and touch his coat, and can they hold him.I told my brother he should be neutered for asking such an ridiculous question. Borrow my fur baby, the nerve .....


----------



## LEUllman

cdnpoodle said:


> LOL! I have a funny story for you, my brother asked to "borrow" my precious little Bentley so he could pick up chicks!!!
> 
> He's a Crested powder puff and he gets a lot of attention when we go out................ girls always run over and ask to pet Bentley, and touch his coat, and can they hold him.I told my brother he should be neutered for asking such an ridiculous question. Borrow my fur baby, the nerve .....


Don't these people watch movies? How many rom-coms have you seen where the guy "borrows" a dog, baby, child, etc. in an attempt to impress/pickup the woman of his dreams? We all know it never, ever works out. Complications spiral out of control; hilarity ensues.

Though to give your brother credit, a crested powderpuff would sure be effective casting in the role of "chick magnet"! :wink:


----------



## hunny518

My brother in law would ask to borrow my peek-chihuahua mix because the girls are always going gaga over him. Lol

My brother in laws would also borrow my son when he was about 4 when we were at the mall, and would send him over to girls and have him ask them for their numbers. It was amazing how many numbers he would retrieve for them. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

My pets = my family. Will I borrow my family members who can't protect themselves to some strangers? NO WAY.


----------



## itzfoxfire58

When I was about 25, I had a west highland white terrier and my brother who was about 18 at the time asked if he could borrower my car (red vw bug convertible) and my dog and went to the beach. He came back with quite a few numbers also, but I never did that again. LOL


----------



## Jacamar

I'd rather lend a kidney.


----------



## Oklahoma

My dogs are my kids. I wouldn't let a neighbor, or a stranger, walk off with my son unattended, so I wouldn't let someone walk off with my pet.

They aren't a scooter or bike to be loaned out. Good call.


----------



## Erin

Tell him to tell his girlfriend to go volunteer to walk dogs at a shelter... They need love, your dog has all he needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Harrymummy said:


> ... One neighbour even asked the security guard for my details to track me down. ..


I agree not to lend your dog and loved the suggestion to volunteer to walk shelter dogs. 
But your comment about the security guard troubles me...I HOPE he didn't give anyone information about your schedule or whereabouts! Scary!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

I hope that you talked to that security guard, he/ she should have written an I.R. on it, given a copy to there Security Co. Kept a copy, & given a copy to where ever they worked at the time they were asked about you. And I hope the guard told the person doing the asking, they could NOT, give out that Info.This is no small matter, so please just don't laff it off. Check in to it. If the guard did not report this , ask for the I.R. your self, fill it out, MAIL, a copy to the security co. to the co. where it happend, keep a copy for your self. this person sounds like a NUT.Something just don't sound right about this.


----------



## Northern Lights

Yipes! If you wouldn't lend your child or your credit card to this stranger, then you shouldn't lend your poodle, either. That's a really weird request.


----------



## Harrymummy

All the security guards know me as the lady with the little black dog. The security guard in question and I are on good terms. He does the night watch so he had the experience of my many nightly pee walks when Harry needed to be taken out 2-3 times a night. That's not normal dog owner behaviour here. Anyway he didn't pass my details on. He passed the message to me. Though interestingly that earlier neighbour is much more lukewarm with me now...since I was not obliging to lend Harry to her. Ha ha ha the trials and tribulations of neighbourly relationships. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

I use to borrow my neighbor's dog to walk and love up. She knew me well; I babysat her grandchildren often. She was an elderly widow and I was in high school at the time. I would take her dog for a nice long walk and would occasionally teach the dog a few tricks. I did this because I loved dogs but I also wanted to help out my neighbor. This arrangement worked out great for both of us. I don't think it is always wierd if someone wants to borrow your dog but I would need to know them really well and understand why they wanted to do this.


----------



## KristaLynn

My sister wanted to borrow a dog from me once, she and her son were having puppy fever. I lent her Jewel all right but told her she had to take both foster dogs too, at the time I had a chihuahua and a beagle. She got asked if she was a dog walker.

They're having puppy fever again and asked me to come over with Jewel. I replied that my foster dog is blowing her coat and they should come over and brush her for me instead.

My dad says I should make them clean up my yard too.

I wonder how much longer she'll keep asking to borrow my dog?


----------



## PonkiPoodles

That is just creepy. My first response would have been... "uh, NO!"
I've never heard of anyone wanting to borrow someone elses dog... that is just crazy. Let alone someone you hardly know.


----------



## CT Girl

I agree that having someone you hardly know is creepy. In my case I babysat her grandchildren. My barometer would be if I feel comfortable leaving my infant child with you then I would be OK leaving my dog. 

KristaLynn I think it is great you let your sister and your nephew experience dog ownership on a temp basis. I wish more people were like your sister and don't just succumb to warm puppy breath. Nothing like a blown coat for a little reality to set in. She sounds like she would be a great dog owner.


----------

